# !Wanted!: Ein gutes Buch über WinCC



## ANo (28 April 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

in der näheren Zukunft werde ich das Vergnügen haben mit WinCC 6 zu arbeiten. Das Ganze habe ich mir schon mal angeschaut und festgestellt "Das ist ja was ganz Anderes als ProTool ". Nun muss ich wohl eintweder ein ein Buch über "ANSI C" oder direkt über WinCC besorgen. 

Und jetzt die Bitte: Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch zu WinCC empfehlen in dem ich die Befelsreferenzen und vielleicht ein Paar Beispiele und Lösungswege für den Einstieg finde. 
Hilfreich wäre auch irgend welche Workshops oder PDF's (F04_1 und 2 von Siemens habe ich bereits). 

Danke im Voraus! 
ANo


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2005)

Danach hab ich auch schon gesucht aber keinen Erfolg gehabt.
C Skripte sind sehr hilfreich zum programmieren in WinCC da man über die dynamischen Aktionen... oft nur hintenrum durchs Knie ins Ziel trifft.
Über C Aktionen kann man relativ viel ändern aber habe auch alles aus der Hilfe rauslesen müssen. 
Mal schauen ob es einen guten Tip gibt dann werde ich mir das auch sofort zulegen aber ich denke das da wirklich nur die Hilfen von WinCC weiterhelfen.


----------



## rari (15 April 2009)

Hallo ANo,
hast du schon ein Buch oder sonstiges Material gefunden?

Wäre auch daran interessiert.

Ich hätte einige Workshop Dokumente zu bieten.

Falls interessant einfach Mail an    w i n c c  äd  wasser tech nik.de

mfg
RARi


----------



## ANo (15 April 2009)

Hallo rari,
ein Buch habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden, habe aber inzwischen 15-20MB an PDF-Dateien über WinCC 5 und 6.
Diese habe ich hier zum download freigegeben:
http://www.an-automation.de/download/WinCC_FAQ.zip


----------

